# What size and height for goat stalls?



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

Good morning we are in the process of putting up a recycled 30'x80' pole barn (bought it "standing" at an auction this fall for $50) and plan to build stalls in it for our cows as well as my sons 2 wethers. I have an area allocated for six 10'x12' stalls and was wondering if that size of stall would be adequate for the two of them to stay in all day during poor weataher or rainy days. Also what are your thoughts on the height of the side walls for the goats as well as cows? We have access to an unlimited amount of tongue & groove 2"x6"s but i don't neccesary want to have the walls to high to limit air flow thru the barn. I also have a large supply of combination panels that I thought about using in correlation with the wood.
Thanks


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I can tell you that I've had goats who clear 4 foot fences with no hesitation.

I'd go five feet tall, at least.


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks Alice. When the older of the 2 was younger he would literally run up the wall and then clear the adjacent 4' wall all in one motion. I was thinking of going up 4-5' with wood then running a section of combination panel up from there. How does that sound?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes, that's perfect!


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

you might consider visibility also. any animal is more content if they can see what is going on and are not behind a wall. I would make it a point to use combo panels starting at gaze height so they can see out easily while standing. wood on the bottom is nice to contain bedding and a cozy draft free sleep zone.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

I agree with DQ. Use wood on the bottom but don't put it up so high that they can't stand comfortablely and see out. Then use your combo panels upwards from there.


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

My stall are 2x8 boards with a 1" gap between each board. They would be a bit more than 4'. The biggest goat can stand with her front feet on the top of the second board down and see over the top just fine. No one has ever escaped.


----------

